# Installing windows 8



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

I need help i downloaded windows 8 iso and added it to usb via windows usb and i dont know how to add it to the boot

edit: put this in the wrong place on accident


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi White Ninja, Happy Birthday! 
Your looking to install Windows 8 and have attempted this and feel that you installed the ISO file in the wrong place and, will need some help from an experienced technician for the correct installation of Windows 8. Is this correct?
Before we get started, I need to know what your current operating system is.


----------



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

I just figured it out i used rufus thanks


----------



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay no internet is detecting


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

thewhiteninja97 said:


> edit: put this in the wrong place on accident


Moved the thread from Windows 10 to Windows 8 for you.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

thewhiteninja97 said:


> Okay no internet is detecting


OK, you need to be a little more specific; have you done the install and do not have internet or what?
On what _exact_ hardware are you installing win8?


----------



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

I installed it fixed it and downloaded a windows 8 file and none of my hardware.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, if you want help, you really need to post your exact hardware ie exact motherboard, exact video card, etc, etc. If this is by chance a big box system ie dell, hp, whatever; post the exact brand, model# and service tag#
Next your post above is not understandable;
1 Do you have windows installed and working?
2 Is the system working ok or are there _specific_ problems?


----------



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

Right now im resetting my PC because the windows 8 iso i downloaded didn't have any hardware in it

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200103221235.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti
Hard Drives: C: 929 GB (886 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0VHXCD, ver A00, s/n 8845KH2.CN74431712033O.
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 8845KH2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I got the download file from https://agetintopc.com/windows-8-core-free-download-iso-32-bit-64-bit/
but i installed it straight on windows 8.1 without rebooting it had no hardware no internet adapters just the os.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, you are really not understanding. 


> Right now im resetting my PC because the windows 8 iso i downloaded didn't have any hardware in it


Of course the install iso does not have hardware; it is software. I assume what you refer to as hardware is actually drivers [which are software]

How to install windows;
1 Go to the support site for your motherboard or system. Download the relevant drivers ie chipset/motherboard driver, video driver, sound driver, etc, etc. Place these on an external, flash drive, whatever
2 Boot with the install usb. Install the operating system
3 Install drivers you downloaded in step#1 in the following order; install chipset or inf driver, reboot, install sound driver, reboot, install lan driver, reboot, etc, etc. 
4 Do any updates as necessary; again reboot when prompted


----------



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

> Right but before there was no network adapters and it wasn't detecting the internet


That is _why_ you download drivers before you begin.
Have all of the drivers, utilities, etc in one place. The install goes much easier.


----------



## thewhiteninja97 (Jan 11, 2020)

Im actually gonna re install windows 8.1 and then try and re install the windows 8 core again but if it does that again i dont know what to do


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi thewhiteninja, Have you tried downloading the ISO to a removable storage drive? What I mean is a DVD disk like a Windows 8 cd downgrade or thumb drive if you do not currently have a removable storage drive like a DVD or cd compartment that normally opens when you click eject?

You must either use a Windows 8 CD or USB thumb drive in order for the ISO download to work. You must also purchase a licence to use Windows 8 from the Microsoft store. Since your original operating system is Windows 10 home, you will need to purchase the Windows 8 home version for compatibility reasons. 

You will also need to access the Windows 8 driver support of your computer manufacturer's website or Microsoft and download the drivers as well as possibly needing to update your BIOS (Basic Input Output System) that enables your computer to start up using the correct output and drivers. Please follow the instructions of the application during installations.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*It appears to me to that you have downloaded the install from the WRONG site*
https://agetintopc.com/windows-8-core-free-download-iso-32-bit-64-bit/

You should not use such sites
There is only one place to get a reliable Windows 8 install (actually 8.1) and that is here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows8ISO

There is absolutely no point in installing 8 as it is no longer supported

That all said according to your post 9 which shows your computer has windows 10 Home installed I am completely perplexed as to what your intentions are and why you would want to install Windows 8.1

When you say


thewhiteninja97 said:


> *Im actually gonna re install windows 8.1 and then try and re install the windows 8 core again *but if it does that again i dont know what to do


I suggest you are going the wrong route and the whole issue would be far clearer if you could simply explain WHY you want to install 8 on a system that has 10

Your system as shown on post 9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200103221235.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti
Hard Drives: C: 929 GB (886 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0VHXCD, ver A00, s/n 8845KH2.CN74431712033O.
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 8845KH2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

appears to have come with Windows 10 Home installed
https://www.dell.com/support/home/u.../0-cnNzblNJS0NiOGZMZVNveHNrOWxidz090/overview

IF that is so, then that 8 is not licensed as it using a KMS key as shown on the site you downloaded from
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/pr...nd-2012/jj612867(v=ws.11)?redirectedfrom=MSDN

so WHY as I said you would wish to install 8 is beyond me


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We will not support an installation of Windows 8 using media from an unauthorized source.


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't think the user understood that the installation was an unauthorized source. The user just needs educated. Please always remember to go directly to a well known and trusted source. Accessing an unauthorized source can place your computer at high risk for threats that can cause damage to your operating system. Threats such as malware, viruses, trojans ext can be used to steal the user's identity and can cause extensive and even unrecoverable damage to your operating system.

Trusted and well known sources such as Dell.com, HpSupport.com, MicrosoftSupport.com are all well known and trusted sources. Please pay close attention to the address to ensure your not accessing an illegitimate source and make sure the address starts with Https; (Hypertext Transfer Protocol Secure) The download may contain a set of numbers at the end and this is not a cause for concern unless the words have a slight misspelling which suggests a spoofed website address. If the word contains a slight misspelling please never trust the source. If someone sends you a link, please copy and paste into your safe search browser. Never click directly onto a link as it may lead you to a fake look alike site where attackers are waiting to cause damage or steal your identity.

I would not recommend a downgrade to Windows 8 since Microsoft no longer supports this version of Windows. As to reason, it can pose a threat to your computer's security. Please stick with the latest operating system version as it is the most secure and up to date. The latest operating system is Windows 10.

Yes Macrboatmaster, The https is a secure download and represents security.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Professionalgirl said:


> I would not recommend a downgrade to Windows 8 since Microsoft no longer supports this version of Windows


See my post 14 please


> There is absolutely no point in installing 8 as it is no longer supported


May I also point out that in that post 14 I pointed out the unwise download


> *It appears to me to that you have downloaded the install from the WRONG site*
> https://agetintopc.com/windows-8-core-free-download-iso-32-bit-64-bit/


which of course is https - not that such means downloads from the site are SAFE and genuine by any means.
It simply means that the site itself has certain security measures

Finally the link used for the download by the thread starter was on post 9.
Perhaps you had not noticed it when you replied on post 13

Also may I point out that IF the link in your post is NOT safe, it should not be included in your post in case anyone who is glancing at the post does not notice your


Professionalgirl said:


> (Please do not click this link, it is not safe. It is used as an example only)


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> See my post 14 please
> 
> May I also point out that in that post 14 I pointed out the unwise download
> 
> ...


Macboatmaster, I will delete the link, Thanks


----------

